

Women who sunbathe live longer: study - cwan
http://www.thelocal.se/30566/20101202/

======
patio11
You will find that virtually every habit of rich people is positively
correlated with living longer. (In related news, collisions involving a Prius
are disproportionately likely to kill Democrats, and people who speak Japanese
are murdered by yakuza more than a hundred times more often than people who do
not.)

------
gte910h
Women who sunbathe _in a very northern country with little sunlight_ live
longer.

------
jfb
I also wonder when I read these popularizations of research how rigorous the
controls were. Women who sunbathe seem likely to be a) more fit than the
general population, and b) much more body conscious, either of which could
lead to the counter-intuitive finding.

Still, I like getting sunlight as much as possible (living in SF this is sort
of hit-or-miss).

~~~
sabat
To get sun on a foggy day, all you usually need to do is either 1) head across
the bridge to the East Bay, or 2) go to Mt. Sutro or Potrero Hill.

~~~
jfb
I like to play the "how far south down the 1 do I have to drive until it gets
sunny?" game. As a bonus, I get to drive down the 1.

~~~
sabat
Highway 1 is awesome -- I like your game. ( _cough_ _cough_ it's Highway 1 up
here; Norcal people don't use 'the' when referring to highways _cough_ *cough)

~~~
jfb
Yeah, I make that mistake a lot. I've only been here a decade and old habits
are hard to break.

~~~
sabat
(I was mostly teasing.) :-)

------
alanh
My money's on correlation, not causation. Or would be, if this didn't refer to
places with little sun.

------
JeanPierre
They go from "sunbath" in the first paragraph to "extended periods in the sun"
in the second.

I'm not exactly sure if that mean that the test group itself was "sunbathing"
or were "extended periods in the sun" - but if we assume the latter, then
sure: People that go outside to jog or do any other physical activity do live
longer than people working inside an office.

If they're specific about "sunbathing" I'd like some more information. If
"sunbathing" does not include tanning beds then the results do not amuse me
either. Swedish people cannot tan during autumn, winter or spring without
going on a vacation (either to Swedish mountains or somewhere south). People
that can afford a vacation are in general wealthy, and that wealthy people
live longer than the average human is something we already know.

------
edw519
1 hour of sunbathing in Sweden = running quickly to car in Miami

------
MoreMoschops
Women who sunbathe more have a lifestyle (money, time, desire to take care of
self) that involves being healthier and having better access to medical care.

------
BenjieGillam
I wonder why it's only women that were studied...

